# The Agrison



## IrishDigger (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't say I've heard the Agrison and I reckon this bloke wishes he had never heard of it either,

https://www.weeklytimesnow.com.au/c...k=3fdfc21c627eeddd1a14e289d6f4fec7-1526442343


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

OUCH.


----------

